# Fishing Trip!



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm going on a fishing trip to Lake Erie! I'm leaving tonight! I was wonder what kinds of bugs/insects are in the area! I ask this because my grandpa and I plan on going bud hunting in feilds. So back to the main question what could i find? (ant lion, queen ants, or mantids)?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2007)

all of the above.

Antlions: Shady dry areas usually under things. They nest by the millions especially if you're at a lake.

Queen ants: Wait for a long time near a nest. Around evening is better.

Mantids: Scratch all that eyewax out of your eyes wear contacts and get yourself a pair of Super Human Manifex X3000 State of the Art 10 to the 3rd Power Delux Glasses.

You'll find alot more things too. Lizards, Snakes, Tarantulas oh and when I went fishing last saturday I saw a hawkwasp dragging a tarantula across the pavement.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow i'll keep my eyes open


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

tarantulas live up there?!


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Who would'a thunk. Yep, there's a couple.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll come home with 50 bugs lol


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

Well bye guys see you sunday or monday


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm back!!! I caught the biggest fish! No mantids  . But i found 4 ant lions 2 newborns, 1 middle age, and one old ant lion I also saw the adults mating!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

you pervert! Just kidding and also size doesnt tell the age in antlions because my smallest one just turned into a cocoon.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow because 1 of mine in about an inch or two!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

well it could be age, and its very well fed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

Wish I'ld read this earlier for you left, I could of told u bout some bugs, I have the neatest variety of dragonflies and damselflies here, actually almost anything you want you can find by lake Erie. Hope you and your grampa have a good time!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

I witnessed the coolest things everytime I go near Lakes


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah some weird bugs over there and different species of ants also


----------

